# Matching drawer front profile from 1991



## Tori (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm trying to match this drawer front profile from about 1991, and can't find any bit (or combination of bits) that looks right. Doesn't need to be perfect, but I'd like to get close.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that was done w/ a traditional table or door edge bit...

.


----------



## Tori (Jun 22, 2012)

The profile of that one seems much deeper than I need, but I'll take another look at that category. If you have a link to the one you think would work, that'd be super helpful!

Tori


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

https://www.toolstoday.com/router-b...it&utm_content=hand rail edge bits- free ship
https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html
Ogee Bits, Table Edge: Eagle America

Most manufacturers will have something similar I think. Remember that the profile can change depending on high or low you have the bit set in the router.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tori said:


> The profile of that one seems much deeper than I need, but I'll take another look at that category. If you have a link to the one you think would work, that'd be super helpful!
> 
> Tori


Fit a larger bearing, they're readily available.


----------

